# What's your: Small EDC, Mid EDC, Large EDC and Camping light?



## hawk45 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looking to fill all these categories over time.. I just picked up my first EDC light of quality (Sunwayman V11R) and wanted to see what everyone uses/recommends for these categories. 

Here is how I would rank them (_*these are just approximates, but use your philosophy of each category*_):
*Small EDC:* Thin single battery light less then 3" and less than 1 oz
*Mid EDC:* Single battery light less than 4" and less than and less than 3 oz
*Large EDC:* Single/Double battery bigger than 4" and more than 3 oz
*Camping:* Could be your EDC or bigger light... even headlamp.


Cheers,
Hawk


----------



## PCC (Jul 19, 2012)

Small: either a 4Sevens Preon ReVO SS CW or a Peak Eiger (both are AAA lights and are on rotation on my keychain)
Medium: ThruNite T10 that I've installed a pocket clip to. I used to carry the Eiger with a 2AAA QTC body, but, I've learned to hate crushing and denting my batteries.
Large: Surefire C2 bored with a Dereelight three-mode drop-in or many other lights with similar form factor and features.

I haven't gone camping in over 15 years so I don't have anything set aside for that. If I did it would probably be my Spark SD-500 headlamp.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 19, 2012)

Small EDC: 4sevens Preon Revo
Mid EDC: Don't really have anything that qualifies at the moment, but previously it was a Ti Mac SST-50 EDC. I'm currently thinking about getting another one but maybe a Ti Mac XM-L EDC.
Large EDC: Surefire C2 bored for 18650 and running either a Nailbender XM-L drop-in, TorchLab Triple XP-E, or TorchLab Triple Nichia 219.
Camping: Zebralight H51w and my large edc with a diffuser wand.


----------



## Danielight (Jul 19, 2012)

My only EDC currrently is an *Olight i3 EOS*, running on a AAA Eneloop. I usually don't carry anything larger as an EDC, but if I did, it would probably be my *SWM V10A*.


----------



## jorn (Jul 19, 2012)

Small. preon p0, DQG.
Medium. lumintop worm, trunite ti.
Large. Quark mini aa with a 14500 batt.
I wont call anything bigger for a edc light, because i just wont carry something bigger all day 
Camping. Zebralight h51fc. + "large edc" + some sort of "way to bright light" that i always want to test out in the woods. (for backup, for fun, and to make sure I'm always the one who brought the brightest light of the bunch )


----------



## reppans (Jul 19, 2012)

Small: Preon Revo SS on a AAA Eneloop - keychain.
Med: Quark AAX on a 14500 - clipped to pants pocket.
Large: 2xAA Quark tube with Eneloops that I primarily use as a spare batt container for a variety of AA devices I carry, but can Lego to the Quark above for a 2 cell light - clipped to EDC bag (not always carried though).
Camping: Either a ZL H51w on an Eneloop, or the Quark AAX on a Nitecore headband. Also keep a lantern/diffuser/90-degree reflector attachment for the Quark in my wallet, which gets the most use camping.

Note: I EDC a spare AAA in a back pocket organizer that can be used in any of the lights above.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 19, 2012)

small = fenix E01 or E05
med = surefire L1
Large = surefire C2 or G2 with malkoff.
camping = surefire vision, zebralight h501w, sunwayman L10A


----------



## davyro (Jul 19, 2012)

Small = HDS either a Rotary 200,or a 170t or a 120e with a nichia 219 
Medium = Haiku 6V with a nichia 219
Large =Dereelight DBS T
Camping = Dereelight DBS with nightmaster(aspherical) head,just to show off & have the farthest throwing light on the campsite:devil:


----------



## ScottFree (Jul 19, 2012)

Small - Fenix E01
Medium - HDS 200T
Large - Surefire G2X Tactical/Pro
Camping - Fenix TK15

Hopefully next week I should have a ArmyTek Viking S to add to Surefires.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 19, 2012)

Small: McGizmo Ti Sapphire 25
Medium: Muyshondt Ti Aeon
Large: Jetbeam Ti TC-R2

Camping: Any of the above


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 19, 2012)

Tough in some ways because for something to be considered EDC it is something that you carry at the very elast on a fairly regular basis and most of the lights I carry on a regular basis are fairly close in size. they are all AAA lights which is my favorite size, but that said here is the best I can do. 

*Small EDC:* Fenix L0PSE - this is my daily carried light in my pants pocket, every day. 
*Mid EDC:* Streamlight Stylus Pro - I carry two of these for work, The C4 model throws good light for vehicle inspections, and the old model is great for my paperwork So two equal one for work. The moentary on function is a huge plus for both of them, along with mouth holding for some inspection stuff. The Terralux Lightstar 80 is looking like it might replace the C4 version right now with its rubber bite piece. 
*Large EDC:* Preon 2 which is normally carried in my leather jacket as a backup or larger companion to my Fenix. 
*Camping:* Right now it is an Everyready headlamp which I like a lot. I like the white and red LED options for using for camping and hunting.


----------



## ikeyballz (Jul 19, 2012)

hawk45 said:


> Looking to fill all these categories over time.. I just picked up my first EDC light of quality (Sunwayman V11R) and wanted to see what everyone uses/recommends for these categories.
> 
> Here is how I would rank them (_*these are just approximates, but use your philosophy of each category*_):
> *Small EDC:* Thin single battery light less then 3" and less than 1 oz
> ...



Small: Preon p0/p1
Medium: Quark AA
Large: Quark 2AA


----------



## allyourblood (Jul 19, 2012)

Small: Streamlight Nano Light, 'round my neck on a length of paracord
Medium: Olight i3 clipped to a Leatherman P4 in my back left pocket
Large: Foursevens QTLC or Olight T10/T15 in my front right pocket, next to my clipped pocket knife
Camping: Rayovac "Indestructible" head lamp (the light is fine but the housing and angle system is terrible)

I'd buy everything again, except for the Rayovac. While it provides more than enough light for my camping needs, the design is bad and I'll replace it soon.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 19, 2012)

Small EDC: Thin single battery light less then 3" and less than 1 oz
I have a Millermodded Arc AAA (not available anymore). I would probably suggest a Fenix E05.
UK makes a couple of 2AAA side by side (because it is a flatpack it is as comfortable as a single AAA in a pocket for a keychain light):
UK 2AAA Mini Pocket eLED Flashlight - 7 lumens for 20 hours;
UK 2AAA eLED MPL I Flashlight - 35 lumens for 3 hours.






Mid EDC: Single battery light less than 4" and less than and less than 3 oz
Quark MiNi AA (neutral or warm tint if available).

Large EDC: Single/Double battery bigger than 4" and more than 3 oz
Quark MiNi AA2 (neutral or warm tint if available). Short, 5", fits my jeans back pocket nicely.
I have a MiniMag Pro only because the 2 level MiniMag Pro plus is all sold out at the time. At under $30 it is budget friendly.
Quark neutral X AA2. I use it as a 2AA light but more often as a 1*14500 light with a 1*AA battery tube. So depending on the battery tube it is Mid or Large.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322177-Custom-Quark-AAX

Camping: Could be your EDC or bigger light... even headlamp.
Don't go camping but would suggest Zebralight H51w or Zebralight H51Fw headlamp that can double as an anglehead flashlight. The w at the end means neutral tint that is better for vegetation than the normal cool blue LED. See the beamshots here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lights-do-you-love-em-If-not-take-a-look-here!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...w-comparison-Lumintop-TD-15X-T5-neutral-white
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...arm-Neutral-Cool-White-BEAMSHOTS-amp-RUNTIMES!


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't really know how my lights are in inches, but I'll play:
Small EDC: Klarus Mi10
Mid EDC: Sunwayman V11R
Large EDC: Zebralight SC600
Camping: Zebralight H502d


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 20, 2012)

Small Fenix - L1P
Med - Solarforce L2T
Klarus - XT20
Campimg - As above :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 20, 2012)

Small: Surefire E1B
Medium: Surefire C3 with M91W
Large: Surefire M6 with MD60

Done


----------



## CYMac (Jul 20, 2012)

small EDC - Fenix PD10
medium EDC - Lumintop TD15x?
large EDC - TM11 or RRT3 oh yeah!
camping - Olight SR90, RRT3, TM11, Olight M30


----------



## Quiksilver (Jul 20, 2012)

Small - Foursevens Preon 2 or Preon 1
Medium - HDS Rotary or SF E1B
Large - HDS Rotary + Preon 2
Hiking - SF 6P(M61) + HDS Rotary + SF Saint (or Saint Minimus)

Emergency - SF 9P(M61LL) + HDS Rotary + SF Saint


----------



## mbw_151 (Jul 20, 2012)

Small EDC: Photon Freedom (it just has to be really small and flat)
Med EDC: Leatherman Serac S2 (AAA clicky with high/low)
Large EDC: HDS EDC HCRI (ultimately flexible and tough as nails)
Camping: Surefire Minimus Vision (you have to be able to use your hands) and SF 9P with M61NL (125 lumens for 7 hours, sometimes you need throw and runtime)

I have lots of other lights, but this is what I really use.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jul 21, 2012)

Small: Fenix EO5 or EO1 on my keys.
Medium: Nitecore EA1
Large: Surefire E2E with Veleno LED module or Milky Split Surefire LX2
Camping: Malkoff Hounddog XML or Bored C2 with Malkoff M61 219


----------



## Quiksilver (Jul 21, 2012)

BIG45-70 said:


> Small: Fenix EO5 or EO1 on my keys.
> Medium: Nitecore EA1
> Large: Surefire E2E with Veleno LED module or Milky Split Surefire LX2
> Camping: Malkoff Hounddog XML or Bored C2 with Malkoff M61 219



Forgive me if I overstep, but I can tell you don't go camping much. 

Those lights have no dim/moonlight mode. If you're in a campsite with other campers, your HoundDog and M61 will be the curse of the campsite!


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Small = ITP A3 EOS with an eneloop
Mid = Quark AAT with an eneloop
Large = 6P bored for 18650 running an M60-Q5 is my baseline. I am pretty flexible though SF-A2, E2L, M2, G2, Xtar-TZ20, various ultrafire/solarforce P60 hosts. Lately I have been getting back into 17670 cells and the Surefires though.
Camp site = Zebralight H501 and Fenix MC10 are my favs. I prefer body mounted floody anglehead lights over lantern designs.


----------



## summer (Jul 21, 2012)

Small = iTP A3, Nitecore EZAA
Medium = ZL SC51, Xeno E03, SWM M10A
Large = Olight M20S, Fenix TK21, ZL SC600w
Camping = any of the EDCs plus a Petzl Myo or Tikka Plus; Olight S35, Lumintop TD15x, Thrunite Catapult V2 for possible SAR


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quiksilver said:


> Forgive me if I overstep, but I can tell you don't go camping much.
> 
> Those lights have no dim/moonlight mode. If you're in a campsite with other campers, your HoundDog and M61 will be the curse of the campsite!



I actually go about 4 times a year. I really only use a light for fun and to screw around with on the trail to the bathrooms, the campfire and moonlight provide enough light for me to see around the site at night. My wife users a TI quark mini that I may steal if I need some hands free light.

The last time I went in early June I used my nailbender dropin the whole time, it puts out around 650 lumens. We were alone on the site so there was no one to bother.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jul 21, 2012)

S=iTP A3 Ti S2
M=Quark 123^2 Tactical and V10R Ti
L=TK35 and Jetbeam BC25


----------



## ChrisAg (Jul 21, 2012)

New to the game so i only have a small and medium carry at this time.

Small - Raw Ti
Medium - Surefire E1L


----------



## Greighps (Jul 21, 2012)

Small: HDS 120 clicky
Medium: Mcgizmo Haiku
Large: Fenix TK15
Camping: HDS or TK15


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 21, 2012)

Peak Eiger QTC 219
HDS 170 219 mod
Malkoff MD2 w/ M61 219
Malkoff Hound Dog XML

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoffmyster86 (Jul 21, 2012)

second post..hi i'm new but not pritty lol.

fenix tacticle for looking around.
led lenser H7R on my bonse for fiddling on a cooker or anything like
general around the tent lighting i've taken the head gear off and don'd to two reversing leds off ebay, 3 quid, both tapped into a jack plug on a hi capacity li-ion..lasts days, in a room or near too its plenty to read books with.(too bright directly pointing at the pages).
surefire 940nm ir for NV.


the mag light came out the other night though..yeh the missis would not shut! up! hehehe the little maglite? fffff it's ok for looking down your trousers..used it twice in umpty seven years, both times i remember thinking..this is ...*rubbish*!


----------



## Slider817 (Jul 21, 2012)

Small: 4Sevens Mini CR2, always have it on my keys

Medium/EDC : McGizmo Haiku 

Large: Lenslight 2 Cell Stinger

Camping: I usually wear the Fenix headband with either a 4Sevens Mini 123 or a Mini CR2, sometime I take along a diffuser cap to put on the lights.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 25, 2012)

TORCH_BOY said:


> Small Fenix - L1P


The L1P has not been available for a number of years now.
Currently Fenix sells the E11 instead (tail click switch) or the shorter LD15 (shorter twist switch).
These are 1*AA battery lights.


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 25, 2012)

*small*: Etac D25a Ti
*medium*: Fenix PD30 
*large*: McGizmo Haiku 2AA
*camping*: Fenix PD30 in a sheath (diffuser in backpack),Quark mini 123 with neck lanyard in backpack, Quark AA2 in the truck glovebox


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jul 25, 2012)

Small: Olight i1 (64/20mm) - 180 lms
Medium: JetBeam BA10 (106/22mm) - 160 lms
Large: Maglite XL50 (121/25mm) - 104 lms


----------



## eh4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Small is Photon Freedom with nvg led.
Medium is Zebralight H51Fc, I skip the head band and clip it to the brim of my cap.
Large is a Rotary HDS. 

I'd love to have a Malkoff Hound Dog XML with MD4 battery tube for bag or vehicle carry.


----------



## CMAG (Aug 1, 2012)

Summer 2012 EDC, E15. McGizmo Haiku (small/med)
+ if I need a light 1D xml [email protected] mod ( large)

Camping hurricane candle


----------



## Launch Mini (Aug 1, 2012)

Small Lummi Ti Wee XML pill
only other. Medium? SPY007. Still small
thesae are my camping, and EDC lights


----------



## borealis (Aug 1, 2012)

Small: *Quantum DD*
Medium: *Sunwayman V11R* HCRI
Large: *Sunwayman V20C*
Camping: *Sunwayman V11R* HCRI with a Fenix headband and Quark Prism w/ red filter.


----------



## weez82 (Aug 2, 2012)

hawk45 said:


> Looking to fill all these categories over time.. I just picked up my first EDC light of quality (Sunwayman V11R) and wanted to see what everyone uses/recommends for these categories.
> 
> Here is how I would rank them (_*these are just approximates, but use your philosophy of each category*_):
> *Small EDC:* Thin single battery light less then 3" and less than 1 oz
> ...



I use the same light for most things, camping/hiking/edc

Small edc: 47's mini123 warm
Med edc: 47's mini123 warm
Large edc: 47's mini123 warm
Camping/hiking/backpacking Light: Fenix LD10/20 with fenix diffuser cone <-- for size and weight it's hard to beat. I also have a diffuser for the 47's 123x2 but I like the Fenix one better
Headlamp: 47's mini123 warm using the Fenix headband

I dont leave the house without the mini123. But with that said, if you only bring one light, the fenix diffuser cone with the ld10/20 or any other light it will fit is the way to go for camping.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 3, 2012)

Today the choices would be:

Small EDC - ARC LSH stock driver with Seoul P4 and QTC pill (Neck Lanyard)
Medium EDC - Firstlight Tomahawk MC (Belt clip)
Large EDC - Thrunite Scorpion V2 (Bag)
Camping - Well, I've not been camping for years, but if I were to go today, I'd take my Zebra H31.

That should do it for me.


----------



## Gunner12 (Aug 3, 2012)

Small EDC: DQG III Neutral (Keychain)
Medium EDC: Zebralight SC51c (Clipped to pants pocket) or Sunwayman V11R
Large EDC: CityCat 18650 or a Modified EastwardYJ 18650 (only thing stock is the body tube, one of the first budget Cree lights)
Camping: Zebralight SC51c, Maglite neutral XM-L mod (3 mode)

Usually I only have the first two lights on me. If I have my bag with me, that will hold the larger EDCs.


----------



## kiak (Aug 3, 2012)

Small: iTP EOS A3 Ti
Medium: Fenix LD12
Large: Klarus XT11
Camping: Petzl Tikka


----------



## sidecross (Aug 3, 2012)

Small: Eagletac D25C Titanium Former: Surefire E1L Outdoorsman

Medium: Eagletac D25C2 Former: Surefire 6P

Large: Eagletac G2525C2 Former: Inova T5

Camping: Surefire Minimus


----------



## kwak (Aug 3, 2012)

Small - SC600
Medium - SC600
Large - SC600
Hiking - TK35 or TM11


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Small EDC - zl51c
Medium EDC - nitecore EC1 love it..............best rcr16430 i have tried 
Large EDC - tk41


----------



## Bobpuvel (Aug 3, 2012)

small: foursevens preon 0/ fenix e05/fenix e01(So far the preon is my favorite. my fenix e05 was until it began shorting out)medium: Fenix E11/ Fenix LD10/ zebralight H51w (all Highly recommended. the E11 is the best bang for your buck)Large: Fenix TK11(only carry in backpack)/ I hope to soon get the foursevens QT2A as my backpack light.


----------



## DucS2R (Aug 3, 2012)

Small keychain, Muyshondt Aeon for my car, Lummi Wee for my truck keys
Medium: haiku or HDS EDC 120
Large: Olight SR95 UT
Camping: surefire G2 with Malkoff M61 Nicha 219LL drop in and Fenix TK 35


----------



## rambo180 (Aug 3, 2012)

hoffmyster86 said:


> the little maglite? i remember thinking..this is ...*rubbish*!



solitaire?


----------



## Yamabushi (Aug 4, 2012)

Small: Fenix E05
Medium: Fenix PD22
Large: 4Sevens Quark X 123²
Camping: Fenix TK41


----------



## hurld (Aug 25, 2012)

Small- Liteflux Lf2x
Medium- Nitecore Ea1
Large- Fenix Tk41
Camping- All three lights ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathan225 (Aug 25, 2012)

small would have to be my preon or quark mini


medium would have to be my hds high cri 


and large would be my quark 2cr123 regular 


and camping my four sevens mealstrom g5


----------



## Vortus (Aug 25, 2012)

ET D25A Ti
SS SF L2
Elektrolumen Blaster

Black Diamond HL


----------



## bobbar (Aug 25, 2012)

Small: preon 2
mid: olight t15 or t10
Large: maglite d cell. Soon to be replaced by a tk35!!!


----------



## JohnnyLunar (Oct 23, 2012)

Small EDC: Fenix EO5 (27 lumens) on my keychain - goes with me any time I step out of my house, day or night
Medium EDC: Usually a Surefire E1B (110/5 lumens) - goes with me every time I travel, get on an airplane, or head outside after dark
Large EDC: (a) A variation of Surefire P/C/G 2-cell hosts, with a variation of incandescent or LED drop-ins, usually running on 17670 or 18650 rechargeable batteries, or (b) a Surefire E2D LED, it was my first "serious" flashlight, and still probably my all-time favorite and most trusted


----------



## asval (Oct 23, 2012)

*Small EDC:* Gerber infinity or as I like to call it "old faithful"
*Mid EDC:* Klarus ST20 this is the one I carry around daily
*Large EDC:* Clerant 7G5 v2 my main bike light
*Camping:* currently looking for something with a long lasting moonlight mode


----------



## kelmo (Oct 24, 2012)

The last time I went camping, last month I only used a Tikka XP 2 and a E2L. My M6LT was just extra gear to haul during night hikes because it killed my night vision everytime I turned it on! I kept an Arc AAA in my pocket that didn't get used much.


----------



## reppans (Oct 24, 2012)

asval said:


> *Camping:* currently looking for something with a long lasting moonlight mode



That's my most important camping mode too... I think only Zebralight, FourSevens Quarks, and Eagletac D25 clickies compete here. I understand HDS has upgraded its electronics hurting efficiency.


----------



## johnrock (Oct 29, 2012)

Small: Fenix EO5 or EO1 lol love these lights
Med: HDS EDC 170 tactical or HDS EDC 
Large: Olight's or Surefire's, on duty I carry a Streamlight Poly Stinger DS LED

Still kinda new to the flash light game....


----------



## Cataract (Oct 31, 2012)

Small : Fenix LoD on keys

Med (work): Quark123 tacical and Fenix LD20 
Med (Weekend) : Sunwayman Mr. Elfin M11R neutral or V11R high CRI

Large : Don't EDC a large light anymore, but I'd take my Predator S2

Camping : Zebra H51FW, V11R high CRI and/or M11R neutral and/or Nitecore IFE2


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 31, 2012)

Small 1: McGizmo Sapphire 25, custom-modded with a warm Nichia DS.
Small 2: Muyshondt Ti Aeon
Medium: Jetbeam TC-R2
Large: ---
Camping: ---


----------



## Nicrod (Feb 20, 2013)

SMALL-Arc AAA(keychain duty) quantum DD(neck light)
MED-HDS 170T or NovaTac 120P 
LARGE-SureFire 6P(TL triple XPG) or Malkoff MD2(M60)
CAMPING-NiteCore D10(NiteCore headband) HDS 170T/17670 body tube


----------



## gradio (Feb 20, 2013)

At the moment (you know how changes happen time to time):
small edc - Olight i1
Med edc - Jetbeam RRT-01
Larger edc - Fenix LD12
Camp - SureFire E2D, Fenix LD22, a couple cheap LED lantern's. Will probably tag along the SF Fury & Nitecore EA3 too.


----------



## hassiman (Feb 21, 2013)

Small: sunwayman V11R 

Medium: Original Gladius


----------



## yoyoman (Feb 22, 2013)

Small: Peak Eiger 10180 with Nichia 219 Mule or Quantum DD on a lanyard and in my pocket. There's not anything smaller or nicer than these IMHO.
Medium: This is the one I'm searching for. I have an OR stubby in my coat pocket, but it won't work in the summer. A few 14500, 16340 or 18350 come close. But I haven't found _the _one yet.
Large: I rotate because there are several really nice lights in this category. Prometheus Ready-Made. OR with with a TL-65 S and Moddoolar triple head. Surefire 6PX or a Streamlight Pro Tac HL.
Knapsack: I keep an OR TL-130 (2 X 18650) in the foam tube. Fenix TK35 sometimes.


----------



## MatthewSB (Feb 22, 2013)

Small - I don't own any lights that small, I'm fine with my....

Medium - Surefire EB1T

Large - Surefire LX2, because I like the smooth sides and the coloring.

Camping - No reason to go any bigger.


----------



## fisk-king (Feb 22, 2013)

Small edc: Muyshondt Mako; Liteflux lf2Xt; Thrunit Ti
Medium: Muyshondt Nautilus
Large : Ra Clicky 200CN legacy, McGizmo Ti Pd-S
Camping: Malkoff MD2

While I am sitting here bored out of my mind at the Ford dealership I have on me the Mako, Nautilus, and Ti on keys.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 24, 2013)

Well my lights aren't anywhere near the sizes you list lol.

Small: battery junction keychain light in my pocket (like to find a small neutral tint light)
Medium: Nitecore EA4W on my belt
Large: Nitecore EA8W (when it comes out) in my EDC bag
Camping: Nitecores work wonderful


----------



## dna89 (Feb 28, 2013)

Small.... Fenix PD32, Keygos M10, Trustfire A8
Medium...Thrunite Tn30,31, & V3
Large.... BTU Shocker, Elektrolumens Search & Rescue Extreme, & Fenix TK70

I carry a truck driver. A backpack is essential. What lights I carry depend on my destination.


----------



## JCD (Mar 2, 2013)

dna89 said:


> I carry a truck driver. A backpack is essential.



That must be a pretty big backpack. I don't think I could fit one in my Kelty Redwing 2650. How often do you have to let him out for bathroom breaks?


----------



## JJohn (Mar 2, 2013)

Small - DQG III ti - fits in the coin pocket of jeans
Medium - LF2XT - my favorite light
Large/camping - Zebralight SC51w - no reason to have anything bigger but I sometimes carry a Fenix E25 when in bear country. It throws well for a 2AA light.


----------



## LGT (Mar 2, 2013)

small: peak eiger, aaa level eight. rides side saddle in my leatherman sheath.
medium: HDS 200 rotary or 170t.
large: Armytek viking S v.2
extra large: thrunite catapult v2 or armytek barracuda.


----------



## rayman (Mar 3, 2013)

*Small EDC: *on my keychain is my 4Sevens Preon ReVO SS and there is an Olight i1 SS on its was for my pocket 
*Medium EDC: *is my 18650 light, not up-to-date but modded with XR-E Q3-5A it's still ma favourite, the Jetbeam Jet-III Pro IBS, never found a better UI in my opinion 
*Large EDC: *is my XM-L 2D Maglite
*Camepinglight: *that would be a flood 1xAA from Zebralight but I don't like the H502 so i'll wait for the next one 

rayman


----------



## Rexlion (Mar 3, 2013)

Small EDC: Maratac AAA, I have several of these
Medium EDC: Quark RGB (I often use it with a shorter 1-CR123 body, for 3.5" length)
Large EDC: there's such a thing? If it's that big, I don't EDC it.

Camping: Hoo boy! Let's see, I take a Lenser H5 zooming headlamp, a Zebralight SC51, a MG RX-1, a Coleman XPS Duo 12-LED lantern for 360* light, and a custom 6-XML 4K lumen Mag. Sometimes other stuff too.


----------



## mrmacman2u (Mar 6, 2013)

Small EDC: Don't have one 
Mid EDC: Maglite XL100 (now an XL200)
Large EDC: A cheap 18650x1 host with a Cree XM-L with my custom made driver and ATTiny controller, crafted by me  This is my main EDC.
Camping: Maglite 3D incandescent with the "official" Mag 3W LED conversion and my above mentioned large EDC

Nothing crazy or expensive, just reliable and cost effective


----------



## FliptEG (Mar 14, 2013)

All I use is,

Small: 4Sevens mini123
Med: 4 Sevens quark AA2
Camping: Petzl Tikka Plus2

Unfortunately it's 3 different battery types.


----------



## rmteo (Mar 14, 2013)

Small: Olight i3s
Med: Zebralight SC52
Large: Nitecore EC25
Camping: Supbeam K40


----------



## mrmacman2u (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, had a minor change up lately since I bought a few lights...

Small: An UltraFire C3 (with my own finishing touches) running a 14500 - $8
Med: XL200 or a Maglite Pro+ AA
Large: Still the same custom built Cree XM-L running on one 18650
Camping: Maglite Pro 2D

Looking at the list, I guess I'm a little bit of a sucker for Mag's... and cheap stuff I put some TLC into to make reliable...


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 1, 2013)

Small: Zebralight SC52
Medium: Fenix PD32UE
Large: Klarus RS11 or Nitecore P25 or Eagletac G25C2 Mk II with diffuser or Olight M20S-X (have them all in active rotation, grab whichever one catches my eye that day
BFG: Nitecore TM26


----------



## Sukram (Apr 17, 2013)

Small EDC is Olight T20
Large EDC and camping light is Armytek Predator XP-G2. It's 2 in 1


----------



## lintonindy (Apr 17, 2013)

JCD said:


> That must be a pretty big backpack. I don't think I could fit one in my Kelty Redwing 2650. How often do you have to let him out for bathroom breaks?



LMAO! I don't think anyone else got that but I was thinking the same thing when I read it. I wonder if he was trying to say I carry them in my truck because I am a truck driver. It seems like that is way off of what was typed though. Way may never know. LOL.

Small........OSTS Thrunite T10
Med.........D25C but a V11r and a RRT-01 are on the way to compete with this spot
Large.........D25LC2 or rarely a L2P with XPG drop in
Camping............TN31mb, skyray king, K40, HD2010, or the previously mentioned Solarforce need to add a decent cheap headlamp and change my drop in on my Solarforce and then I think I will be pretty happy for a little while anyway.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Apr 17, 2013)

Small- SWM V11R
Med - Armytek Predator 
Large - TN31
Camping- Princeton Tec Apex headlamp
Subject to change anytime.


----------



## rangerxtrn (Apr 17, 2013)

Small = Fenix E01 (Keys), 47's Preon High CRI, Quark Mini AA (AW 14500) pocket rocket
Medium = Novatac 120P, 47's Quark X 123*2 Tactical 
Large = Maglite XL200
Camping = Fenix TK30 (AW 18650's) SAR, Novatac 120P General Use


----------



## marcham (Apr 17, 2013)

Sml= Fenix ld10
Med= Fenix ld22
Lrg= armytek predator X

Camping= all 3 + petzl tikka xp 2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lumen King (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi there, My Small EDC flashlight is a Fenix E05. My mid EDC is a Fenix TK35. My camping flashlight is my Led Lenser P14 and last but not least is my large EDC which is a Klarus XT20. If you guys have any suggestions to improve my chosen flashlights please let me know.


----------



## blub (Apr 26, 2013)

Small.........Preon ReVO AAA
Medium......HDS Rotary 200
Large.........4 7s X10
Super.........Fenix TK75 or Olight M3X


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 26, 2013)

Small EDC, Olight i2 EOS
Mid EDC, AA Quark Neutral XML with 14500
Large EDC, Quark 123^2 Neutral XML or Surefire 6P with Neutral XML pill.
Largest lights that travel from the house on a regular basis, Neutral Jetbeam P40 or Fenix LD40


----------



## grayhighh (Apr 27, 2013)

Small : Titanium Piccolo 
Medium : McGizmo XM-27-PD
Large : Titanium Thud 26500


----------



## Bumble (Apr 27, 2013)

small = thrunite Ti2 / trustfire mini-01
medium = RRT-01 or eagletac d25lc2/ nitecore ea4
large = tn31/ skyrayking
camping tk41 with diffusers


----------



## stanley-beamish (Apr 28, 2013)

Small: Maratac AAA copper
Mid: D25C ti XP-G
Lage: D25C2
Camping: Solarforce with M3-Head and Camping Latern


----------



## kj2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Small: Thrunite Ti, mid: Klarus P1C or Fenix E11, large: Fenix PD32UE Camping: Fenix HL10 or HL30.


----------



## KiwiMark (Apr 30, 2013)

Small EDC: ITP A3 EOS Upgraded is in my pocket right now but I can also choose my Fenix L0D or Liteflux Lf2xt
Mid EDC: Nitecore D10 or Jetbeam Jet-I or 47s Quark AA or Nitecore EZ AA
Large EDC: Jetbeam Jet-IIIM or Olight M20 or Surefire A2 Aviator
Camping: Zebralight H60w or Zebralight H501 or Mag 2D (ROP Low bulb & 2 x 32600 Li-ion cells) + any selection of above lights.
Show Off: Custom built incan with 212w power usage and ~7,000 Lumen.


----------



## BigBluefish (May 24, 2013)

Presently:

1. Small EDC. EagleTac D25C or whatever that little twisty one is called. Clipped in my suit jacket breast pocket just about every workday. 
2. Mid-EDC: Quark Tactical 1 x AA (R5?) cool white with a 14500, or SureFire E1B, if I'm in a suit.
3. Large EDC: Inova T1 TFFC K2.
4. Camping: Surefire E2e incan + Quark CR123 High CRI.


----------



## andurilgc (May 24, 2013)

Often rotated but some favourites are

Small - Quark MiNi AA
Medium - Sunwayman V11R
Large - EagleTac D25LC2
Camping - Xeno F42 V2


----------



## LuxClark (May 26, 2013)

Small: Thrunite Saber 1A
Med: None.. though I have some older maglites. One 2xAA converted to LED & Clicky
Large: Eagletac G23C2 Mk II
Camping: Black Diamond "Storm" headlamp. But I have the 2 above for backup.. Thrunite has the moonlight. Eagletac..well, if I need it. And it has the red filter for night.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 27, 2013)

Well I'd consider my SC52 "small" but at 70g with battery I guess it's in your medium catagorey. 
Small-L3 illumination L10 beating out my preon P1 just barely. 
Medium- ZL SC52
large-surefire C2 with 500+Lm drop in of your choice
Largest- Streamlight polytac HP (mines modded w/ a 925mA driver, putting out ~150% over stock) its no longer than the G2 but the head makes it a lot harder to pocket. Its a dedicated thrower, the beam at 50yds is only about 8' diameter. I am building my first mag mod (H22A based) and once its done it it has a good possibility of overtaking my polytac for my "camping" light.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (May 27, 2013)

At the moment for me;

Small - Quark Mini Ti 
Medium - HDS Clicky Hi Cri
Large - ArmyTek Predator V2 (not really big I guess)
Camping - Dark Sucks Prometheus Alpha


----------



## AVService (May 27, 2013)

Hmmmmm?

Small-Zebra SC52,Fenix E15,LD12
Medium-HDS Any,LD22
Large-Predator,MD2,SF6P
Camping-Nitecore EA4W,ZL Headlamp

Was camping last week and had a whole Bag-O-Lights of course!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 27, 2013)

Current:
S: Nichia 119 mule
M: M61 219 MD2
L: Wildcat V4
XL: hellfighter
Camping; all of the above


----------



## LEDninja (May 27, 2013)

Small EDC: 
Millermodded Arc AAA on keychain,
UK 2AAA eLED on other keychain (the batteries are side by side).

Mid EDC: 
4sevens Quark MiNi AA neutral.

Large EDC: 
Do not usually carry it - 4sevens Quark MiNi 2AA.

Camping:
4sevens Quark MiNi 2AA general purpose.
3C Maglite with an SSC P7 upgrade for bright.


----------



## redpitbull44 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm somewhat of a Streamlight fan. Have a Strion C4 LED (the 160/80/40 lumen version) that stays in the truck and a Microstream clipped on. Also have an Insite Procyon on my M&P 45, but I'm considering replacing it with either a TLR or a WX150.


----------



## borealis (Jun 3, 2013)

redpitbull44 said:


> I'm somewhat of a Streamlight fan.


Only forgivable because you just joined


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Jun 3, 2013)

SM. = Fenix LD22 S2, 6mode, 200lumens, ipx8 rated

MED. = Fenix PD32 S2, 6mode, 330lumens, ipx8 rated

LRG. = Fenix TK40, 8mode, 630lumens, ipx8 rated

CAMPING = all 3 plus headlamp... plus Glock22 .40cal  







Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDAT9-AP1 (Jun 4, 2013)

redpitbull44 said:


> I'm somewhat of a Streamlight fan. Have a Strion C4 LED (the 160/80/40 lumen version) that stays in the truck and a Microstream clipped on. Also have an Insite Procyon on my M&P 45, but I'm considering replacing it with either a TLR or a WX150.



Go with TLR1S... 300lumens + strobe option 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cland72 (Jun 5, 2013)

borealis said:


> Only forgivable because you just joined



So wrong! 

I'll admit, I've owned a few streamlight products (Polytac LED, Polytac LED HP, and two TLR-1) and they are built really well.

Personally, I'd trust a streamlight before I'd rely on a 47, Fenix, etc.


----------



## tallyram (Jun 6, 2013)

S: Jetbeam RRT01

M: Eagletac D25LC2 Custom

L: Armytek Predator V2.0

C: Eagletac MX25L2


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2013)

The Klarus ST2C will be a nice camping light. 1 lumens for 700 hours. Think I buy one


----------



## Wiggle (Jun 14, 2013)

Small: Preon 1, iTP A3
Medium: ZL SC52 (usually 14500), Quark AA-T R5 (usually 14500), Olight O'pen, Preon 2 Ti
Large: Shiningbeam Blaze, Solarforce L2T /w vinh 2-mode XP-E2 NW, Jetbeam PA40 (car light)
Camping: Quark AA2 NW


----------



## kelmo (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got back from camping and my stable was:

1. Titan as my pocket carry.

2. E2O w/Malkoff E2 bezel as my big light.

3. Minimus was my around camp light.

4. M6LT stayed in the tent after showing it off to my fellow non-flashaholics.

The Titan was the most used light.

The Minimus was used by everybody and the only time I got to see it was when it needed a battery change.

The Malkoff E2 bezel provided loads of entertainment!

kelmo


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 19, 2013)

Small - HDS Clicky, Medium 6p with malkoff drop-in, large Malkoff Wildcat/Hounddog.


----------



## celbii (Jun 19, 2013)

Just bought a armytek predator pro, guess that can be a large EDC


----------



## Gryffin (Jun 19, 2013)

*Small EDC:* Klarus MI X6, Lumapower LM21, Spotlight Shifter 1A, Maratac AAA
*Mid EDC:* Sunwayman V11R + AA Adapter, Thrunite "Archtron" 1A (Neutron with Archer tailcap), Quark AA Tactical (or whatever they're calling it nowadays), all on 14500s
*Large EDC:* Nitecore SRT7 (2x18350), Sunwayman V20C, Thrunite Scorpion (2x18350), Eagletac G25C2 + 1-cell extender (2x18500)
*Camping:* Zebralight H501 headlamp, Coleman 3AA High-Tech LED Mini Lantern, Maglite 4D + Malkoff drop-in + 4 x AccuPower NiMH LSD D cells


----------



## AVService (Jun 19, 2013)

celbii said:


> Just bought a armytek predator pro, guess that can be a large EDC



I think you will be surprised,it is not very large at all!


----------



## cland72 (Jun 19, 2013)

Small EDC: 
FourSevens Mini123 HCRI

Mid EDC: 
Surefire C2 with Malkoff M61L 219

Large EDC: 
Either Surefire Fury, or Surefire M6 with PhD battery pack

Camping: 
Surefire Minimus


----------



## think2x (Jun 21, 2013)

*Small EDC: Fenix E01

Mid EDC: My "most days" light is a fenix PD32 Nichia 219

Large EDC: Surefire U2 Ultra

Camping: Surefire Minimus Vision+Surefire M6/2x18650/MD60+Surefire A2L-WH *


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2013)

Small EDC: Streamlight ProTac 1AA. I carry this thing in my pocket every day.
Medium EDC: Streamlight ProTac 2L. Love this light but it won't work with rechargeable 18650s. I don't mind the CR123s but now that I'm learning - I like the idea of having options.
Large EDC: Don't really have one yet - but am considering a Fenix TK-15 for general use and as a weapons light for an M4.

~ Rick M.


----------



## jonwkng (Jun 24, 2013)

Small EDC: None yet. 
Medium EDC: Nitecore EC1 (RCR123A)
Large EDC: Nitecore SRT7 (18650)
Camping: None yet


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Jun 24, 2013)

Small: Zebralight SC52
Mid: Solarforce L2T w/ vinhnguyen54 4.6A XM-L T5 Neutral White
Large: Nitecore EA4
Camping: SC52 w/ head strap & Energizer 8xAA 300lm lantern


----------



## grids7 (Jul 5, 2013)

Small: eGear on the keychain
Mid: Streamlight Microstream in front pocket
Large: Streamlight Protax 2L in rear pocket or backpack.
Camping: Either of the two Streamlights.


----------

